# Cut pad



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Grim cut his pad yesterday - just enough to limp for a minute - it is about 1/2" long but did not bleed. You could see the pink underneath the cut though so it went all the way through the black part of the pad but the edges are close to each other (not gapping)

It is not bothering him, nor is he limping. I have just packed it with neosporin and am not letting him run outside 

I have superglue for this but have never used it and hate the idea of sealing up an open cut. He is not bothering it and cannot imagine a sock or bandage. I figure no ball chasing or much outside walking until it is healed Suggestions - how long to these usually take to heal?

I am thinking if I can push gently on it and do neosporin twice a day with no wincing on his part or no swelling we should be ok -- else any swelling do an Epsom salts soak?

Funny, all this time and it is rare to have them cut their pads like this.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

They are usually pretty much healed up after a week to 10 days. I would continue with the neosporin ointment and putting a bootie on him if he is outside on dirt. These booties are lightweight and inexpensive http://mountainridge.estoreadvanced.biz/index.php?p=catalog&parent=1&pg=1 and the dogs don't even notice they are on after a couple of minutes.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Funny, all this time and it is rare to have them cut their pads like this.



It's the time of year Nancy. With the thaw and constant refreeze at night. Sasha cut hers open as well. She bleed though so I did my first aid magic on her. It was ok until she decided she wanted to dig at some snow for entertainment yesterday and opened it up again. I'll just keep her in the crate for now and try to keep her activity down to a dull roar.


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

My work dog has cut his pads down to the fatty part I few times. Our vet likes us to soak the foot thee times a day in a 5% bleach to Water mix. Not only does it act as a germicide but it draws out any infection that may develop. Just make sure you do it out on your deck as it will bleach clothing!!!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Zoso cut both his pads down to the dermal layer pretty bad last summer. I dunked each foot in a bucket of warm water and sloshed it around to free any debris and applied triple antibiotic (Neosporin or the generic is fine) three or four times times a day. Put an e-collar on him for 10-15 minutes so they don't have a chance to lick it off right away. Took a little over a week to heal so that new pad was regrown.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks for the insights.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Grim cut his pad yesterday - just enough to limp for a minute - it is about 1/2" long but did not bleed. You could see the pink underneath the cut though so it went all the way through the black part of the pad but the edges are close to each other (not gapping)
> 
> It is not bothering him, nor is he limping. I have just packed it with neosporin and am not letting him run outside
> 
> ...


Nancy my dogs have done that too. You're right to clean it and use neosporin. A light wrap to a few days is good. I wash everything in peroxide! I wouldn't use Epsom salts as you want the wound to be dry. If it is deep you can pad it and use tape to pull it together. Again keeping it dry will make it heel faster. If you have an e-collar (not electric)...well you know!


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

You know he does not bother it at all. Does not even lick off the neosporin.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

ever try raw honey? I've had very good results with that and I don't worry if he's licked it off. My last Rott had cancer and in one spot it split a claw and eventually started eating away at the toe. She was too progressed with the cancer to consider removing the toe, so I wrapped it in Active Manuka Honey. It actually improved the toe.

If you consider using honey Active Manuka Honey is the best otherwise you want unprocessed raw honey. One brand that I like is called Really Raw Honey http://www.reallyrawhoney.com/ and http://www.umfactivemanukahoney.com/


----------

